# HAWKER SEA FURY



## Ron Handgraaf (Aug 28, 2007)

One of the last propeller fighters. The beautiful Hawker Sea Fury.
Pilot's Notes

Enjoy reading!

Regards

Ron

Hawker Sea Fury


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 28, 2007)

Another great one, Thanks Ron


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 29, 2007)

My second favourite plane thanks a lot mate.....


----------

